# Flip Vertical, wie? (Sony Vegas)



## ich_mag_kekse (23. Januar 2006)

Ich hoffe, dass noch jemand von euch wach ist!

Das Problem, ich würde gerne einen event vertikal spiegeln.
also aus film so:

->

mach film so

<-

das dumme ist, dass ich nur den "mirror"-filter finde, und der spiegelt nur die hälfte! 

kann mir jemand helfen?

hab die trial-version von sony vegas


----------



## goela (23. Januar 2006)

> Ich hoffe, dass noch jemand von euch wach ist!


Jetzt ja! Aber kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen! Scheint ja echt ein Problem zu sein, dass Du solange noch wach warst!


----------



## ich_mag_kekse (23. Januar 2006)

ein problem das ich immer noch nicht gelöst habe.
eigentlich ne so simple operation, aber... tatufftata ich finds nirgends

wie macht man das denn bei anderen programmen? da gibts doch bestimmt parallelen.

achja, ich war nicht _nur_ wegen dem spiegelproblem wach 
hab das dann eben weglassen müssen.. wenns jemand weiß, bin ich aber immer noch dankbar!


----------



## 27b-6 (25. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Kann man in VEGAS nicht den Clip skalieren; X-Achse auf -100% oder etwas in der Art.
So mache ich das in AfterEffects.


----------

